# More ??



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have been shooting the same 6 arrows all summer and the plastic vanes are getting a bit beat up as I get closer to the same spot each shot  . I am wondering at what point do they need to be redone. How beat up can the vanes be before you strip them off and redo them??

Also, I am starting to shoot longer distances. I have been sticking to 20-25 yards for most of the summer in order to get my form down a bit more. At 30 yards I am ok but out to 40 yards I am not as good. I do well when I feel like I had a good steady shot but there are times I know that I flinch and then I don't even take that aroow into account for tuning the pin. My question is, What do you do when you really don't even trust your own form yet in order to set the pins. I do better at the closer distances because the arrow has less time to move with my hiccups.

As before, thanks for the input.


----------



## mmabe (Sep 10, 2004)

Best advise I was ever given for keeping good form was this: "Get about 5-10 yards form the target, draw your bow, find your anchor point, steady for the shot, close your eyes and slowly release the arrow" This does a couple of things. First you concentrate on keeping the bow still (cause you really don't want to miss the target), the second thing is that you concentrate more on a smooth release which in turn after consisderable practice will reduce your group size. The whole purpose of this exercise is to think about your form and release with every shot. Pretty soon, it will become second nature and you will not even think about it.

My .02 worth, hope it helps.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I shoot vanes and I have a flecher so I flech my own... I think I paid aroud $50 for it... glue and vanes are cheap so I re flech mine often. Usually the glue I buy does not last as long as factor glue (I suppose that is where the cheap part comes in) anyway they usually fall off or start to fall off before they get too banged up... But I know any archery shop will reflech for you. might not be a bad idea before you start hunting.

Make sure you are confident before moving back distance... I usually only shoot 6 arrow a day.. I find the more I shoot I get to the point where I get carless with my shots. ( I am not a big bow hunter) so I will shot at 20-35 and that is it... I know I will never shoot at a deer over that. Just me however


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i would get a AAE fletcher, my shop (valley archery) in EGR sells them for $20. they work great. its easy to do. if you are in east grand forks sometime you stop in to valley archery, if i am not working jsut tell whoever is that mark said sent ya. stop in and we will get ya set up with the stuff you need, we have all kinds of colors and sizes and styles of vanes and feathers. all you need is the fletcher, some actone, glue and vanes. we will also show you how to use it and some other tips. 
mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

as far as when to get new vanes, i like to do so whenever you get a hole or tear in one. this will cause more drag and will effect arrow flight, especially at longer distances.

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Again....Thanks to all. :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If you get a tear or hole in a vane or feather they will also wistle when shot.Dan,The more you shoot,the more you will find it is more about how the shot felt(kind of hard to explain).You will just know when you goofed up.What kind of bow setup did you buy?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hoyt Ultra mag, drop away rest, 5 pin sight.


----------



## hunttones (Jul 19, 2005)

One thing about shooting longer distances. Pactice shooting at 30 or 40 yards first. Those shots require more concentration and strength so practice these shots while you are fresh. Just shoot 10 or 12 arrows at the longer distance and then move back up to 20 yards. You will be amazed at how easy the 20 yard shot becomes at this point. Your groups will even be tighter. Keep your fletchings in as good shape as possible. Never hurts... Arizona Easy Fletch is a great tool for refletching a few at a time.

Good Luck!!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i would also recommend fletching your own arrows...just starting over with brand new vanes. i use a bitzenburger dial-o-fletch. works for me. also, my buddy told me that if you take a hair dryer to the fletching and heat them up the plastics will straighten out. havn't tried it myself, but he said it works.

kase


----------

